# naike rivelli è una provocatrice?



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2014)

no, per me è solo scemahttp://gossipblitz.it/naike-rivelli...a-di-e-poi-si-becca-anche-un-ceffone-il-video




http://gossipblitz.it/naike-rivelli/7135-naike-rivelli-nuda-in-nayked-be-free-be-water-il-video



http://gossipblitz.it/naike-rivelli/7060-naike-rivelli-topless-irriverente-in-sicilia


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Agosto 2014)

http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/m...agionato-non-batti-chiodo-categoria-83555.htm

Mi pregio di segnalare questa notizia all'attenzione della frizzantissima redattrice del
blog.


----------

